# Louisiana Limits Trout are back



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

The trout bites have finally arrived back at Sabine. Early morning and late morning are producing some nice trout catches. A few reds are mixed in but the flounder fishing is slow.

Other guides take you fishing, Captain Marty takes you CATCHING!!


----------

